

Ask HN: Hiring Co doesn't want their algorithm problem solution shared? Comply? - andr3w321

A prospective employer had me solve a rather difficult(for me anyways) algorithm problem.  In their instructions they say it should only take a couple hours and if you spend more than that just submit what you have.  It ended up taking me more like 6-8 hours to find a solution.  I think someone would be pretty much auto-rejected if they submitted a non complete solution.  Anyways, I passed their first round and then they give me a 30 minute phone interview which consisted of a 10 minute code in a browser over the phone section which I did not pass and was given a rejection e-mail soon thereafter.<p>I then shared my solution to the algorithm problem on github.  I'm still looking for a job on and off and it's my only project in c++.  A couple months later someone from the company e-mails me saying other people have submitted my solution to their problem and asking me to take it down.<p>Should I comply?  I feel like I don't owe them anything after I spent 10 hours for them and never even got to meet anyone face to face.  I think they should create a new problem instead of re-using the same one.  It's a lot of work on their end every time, but I don't think they really realize how many hours of prospective employees time they are wasting and I should be able to use it in my portfolio.
======
phasevar
You're in the right to leave the code online as a part of your portfolio so
long as you didn't sign a contract with them and they didn't pay you for the
work.

You should, however, not include their company name in your code or
descriptions.

~~~
jdubya
this

~~~
logn
Welcome to HN.

Upvotes suffice and moves the response to the top, letting everyone know it's
the favored comment. 'this' will get you negative karma eventually.

~~~
bennyg
I don't know, another comment echoing the same thing is like two people
talking to you. An upvote doesn't hold the same weight psychologically (at
least to me). Maybe more could be said than "this", but that's just me.

------
warrenmar
Well, if I were the company, I would use that information to automatically
reject applicants who submitted your solution. Makes it easier for the company
to filter down the applicant pool. I think there are only a finite amount of
questions you can use for technical screens and eventually all the solutions
to those problems will be posted. There has to be a better way for companies
to interview potential applicants. Sounds like a good business opportunity
since they are wasting engineering time with these type of technical screens.

~~~
iends
This.

Respond and say you're doing them a favor.

------
bjourne
Why not ask for compensation? If it took you 6-8 hours and is so good work
that other applicants submit your solution, then you should get paid for
giving it to them.

